# Keep N scale on the track



## eskridoeast (Nov 8, 2017)

Does anyone have any suggestions to keep the N scale cars on the tracks? The small wheels make it difficult to get on the track to begin with. Adding weight to the cars?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

There are a few possible causes to derailing cars:

-are the derailing cars always the same ones?They may have wheels that are out of gauge,in this case an NMRA gauge is a helpful tool to check this.Cars may also be a bit too light,adding a little weight may help.

-Do cars always derail in the same spots?If so,check your trackwork carefully.This is the most occurent cause of derailments.N scale isn't much forgiving of track defects.

-Are your curves broad enough for the car types you're running?Long passenger cars and/or locomotives don't do too well on tight curves.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Weight yes, but after the other things*



eskridoeast said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions to keep the N scale cars on the tracks? The small wheels make it difficult to get on the track to begin with. Adding weight to the cars?


eskridoeast;

First I heartily agree with the things Brakemanjake recommended. 
Derailments can be terribly frustrating. They usually happen for the reasons that Brakemanjake pointed out. Yes, many N-scale (and other scales) model cars are too light. Derailments occur in all scales, not just N-scale. Even real, full-size, trains occasionally derail. The reason they do it so seldom is not just because they are very heavy. The wheels, and track, of a real railroad are carefully kept in proper adjustment.
The National Model Railroad Association (NMRA) has published standards for car weight based on the length of the car. They have weight standards for all the popular scales, including N-scale. Model cars in most scales are lighter than those recommendations. 
However, just adding weight to a car won't do much good if, as Jake says, the wheels are out of gage, or the track is out of gage, or the car is too long for a tight curve. Before even trying adding weight, you need to isolate the problem(s) [Yes, there can be more than one problem.]
Take the logical troubleshooting steps Jake recommended in order. First try to isolate some particular cars, or track location(s) where the derailments occur. If several different cars often derail at the same spot of track, then the track may be the problem. Try getting your eye down as close to track level as possible. Then run the train as slowly as you can past the trouble spot. Often you will be able to see what is happening, and exactly where it happens.
If one or two particular cars seem to derail in many different locations then those cars are likely out of adjustment. One very important tool for any model railroad, is an NMRA standards gage. It can detect whether track, or wheels, or the many variables in a turnout (track switch) need to be adjusted. If you don't already have a gage, you can order one from www.walthers.com or your local hobby shop. 
When you have the gage; use it (according to the direction sheet packed with it) to check every inch of track on your layout. If you find any wide, or narrow, spots, fix them by heating the rail just enough to push it slightly in, or out, until it measures correctly. 
The wheels come next. Check the "wheel gage" (the spacing between the two wheels on an axle) If you find any that are out of proper adjustment, try pushing/pulling one of the wheels, while twisting it on the axle, and holding the opposite wheel steady. Often you can get the wheels spaced correctly this way. If you find any "out-of-gage" wheels that wont adjust, replace them. Fox Valley Models, and Intermountain, sell high quality, metal, replacement wheels. I use them, and have never found one that wasn't adjusted perfectly, right out of the package. They also add a little weight where it's needed most, at the bottom of the car.
After all these things have been checked, and adjusted, then try adding a temporary weight on top of a problem car. See if that helps. If so more permanent weight can be added. 
To get wheels on the track in the first place, you may want to buy one of the railing ramps shown in the first photo. It lets cars roll down onto the track, usually with all wheels on the rails. It makes setting up a train a lot easier. 
The second photo shows an NMRA standards gage.

Good luck, and good hunting;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

